# Marijuana



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

After a night of getting high with some friends, i woke up feeling....funny. i went to breakfast and thought i was still a little bit high. So when i got home i went to bed, hoping i would feel better when i got up.

Nope, that wasn?t the case at all. i was really scared, most scared ive been in my life. I didn?t know what was happening to me. I went to a movie with my brother and the whole thing was just surreal. i was constantly thinking, Come on wake up! and i would shake my head hoping to snap my self out of it. another day passed, and and as soon as i got up i was thinking, is it gone? waited a few seconds. and there it was. I started getting angry and even started crying, i hated the feeling so much. I even remember looking in the mirror and saying "THATS NOT ME, WHO IS THIS?"

and another theory was, i thought i was possessed. Possibly by some demon or something.

a week passed, things are starting to get more clear.

another week passed and i was recovered. Thank god.

I was wondering if anybody?s DP/DR was triggered by marijuana?

I take these medications:

accutane - 80 MG a day
celexa - 40MG a day

For informations sake, I also had a little case of OCD when i was a kid, and it still kinda hangs in there but not nearly as bad.

Thanks for listening to my story, if you have anything to say, please share.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, absolutely, my first episode of DR/DP/Panic was induced by hash. It's more common than people think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Do you have dr/dp now? and if so, when u smoke does it alter the DR/DP? make you feel better/worse?

ive been smoking weed for about 9 months now, and ive had 1 DR/DP experance and it lasted for about a week or 2. I could tell right away, there was somthing REALLy messed up with this weed. it was one of the few times where i didnt enjoy the high.

i was thinking, is it possible that everyone who has THC induced DR/DP has had laced weed.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No I don't. I recovered slowly over about a year. Whatever you do, do not smoke it again. Ever. It will make things a thousand times worse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, marijuana definitly triggered DP/DR for me and i had the same case as you... I had DP/DR for a 1 week and a half and woke up normal. Then i made another mistake and smoked a joint thinking i would be fine, and that was probably the biggest mistake of my life. I just remember smoking and then all of a sudden i ended up in my room with no short term memory. I felt like i was living in a cartoon and i would occasionally get these seconds of realization, which scared the shit out of me because i couldn't handle the shock. Here is some advice that will help you out alot. Dont smoke marijuana.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

thank you 

are you still experancing it j_utah from that joint?


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea pretty similiar to yours. smoked pot, got really scared. feeling didn't go away. then after a few weeks wasn't as bad, but still felt weird. then started thinking weird negative panicky thoughts. was really stressed out had a huge panick attack, had some more after that. wen't to the er 3 times in like 4 days. like around x-mas. i thought i was totally gone. crazy. lost from reality. i guess my family thought i was. and here i am now totally feeling nothing and feeling like a ghost.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

j_utah said:


> Yes, marijuana definitly triggered DP/DR for me and i had the same case as you... I had DP/DR for a 1 week and a half and woke up normal. Then i made another mistake and smoked a joint thinking i would be fine, and that was probably the biggest mistake of my life. I just remember smoking and then all of a sudden i ended up in my room with no short term memory. I felt like i was living in a cartoon and i would occasionally get these seconds of realization, which scared the sh*t out of me because i couldn't handle the shock. Here is some advice that will help you out alot. Dont smoke marijuana.


John, glad to see your post again, and certainly recommending to stay away from Marijuana


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Sharpezor. An analogy is that folks with heart disease should not run marathons and diabetics should not drink booze. People who experience symptoms like yours while on pot probably should abstain. You mentioned some ocd. That is important. Folks with predispostions like us (anxious or a touch of ocd etc) who smoke weed or take other psychoactives like acid seem to be more prone to problems like this. Even those without predipositoons can wind up with problems. All I know is that after onset of dr/dp I still smoked weed and really it was not fun anymore. It was fun up to that point, but the wierd feelings were too much for me after onset. I really feel that every time i smoked after onset I solidified my dp/dr into chronicity...meaning long term. I introspected so heavily while stoned that it only served as fuel for this stuff to strengthen.

I think most the posts answering you mentioned an element of freaking out and hypervigalence after onset which in turn itself just opens the floodgates for more symptoms of dp/dr/panic/anxiety. A fear of fear of sorts.

Think of yourself as being allergic to any psychoactive substance. You will do yourself great favor by nipping this now. Some folks claim increased recovery if nipped early. I wish someone had told me this years ago.
jft


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

^
Well said bro! Well said! I wish I never did any drugs too man. It only takes one time.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I have DP triggered by a joint 10 years ago. Wish I had "woken up". I'm going to go to the highschools with this drug awareness program and share my story. I'm also going to make a shirt to inform people what pot *can* do to you.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

I think what University girl is doing the right thing, i really wish i knew before I tried pot. I never never would have tried it if I would have known.

Turns out the most ironic part of marijuana and my dp/dr. Was zoloft cured my anxiety before I had dp/dr, then i smoked pot. I smoked pot again because I freaked out the first time I did it, I figured I was weak minded. I thought marijuana was something that I could conquer and get over now being anxiety free. Ha turned out to bite me in the ass now eh?


----------



## Mule (Sep 5, 2005)

poonanny said:


> And what would that do, destroy all hope in a kid who has this from accidentally smoking a Joint? i had DP/DR for a year and a half and got over it and would have earlier had i not heard stories like yours. I appreciate your desire for awareness, but dont make an extreme case like yours become a 'what if' to teens who are vulnerable to them. Just keep that in mind that young minds are pretty impressionable, and instilling fear in them is not something you should do, especially telling them that they could develop a rare disorder that has no cure.
> 
> sorry for the run-on sentences, im just sensitive to this.


well i wish they'd told me, im nearly 16 now and have it for 3 years, i'd prefer to of had someone tell me the effects, than finding out. :roll:


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

poonanny. Your point is well taken. I would add though that I would rather have had hard information like UNIGirl speaks of before I "accidently" blew a joint and wound up like this. Yes it is rare, but it is real. And all. and I mean ALL, are unsuspecting before it happens. If I could dissuade ten people from this shit versus one who might get a bit freaked from the message than I would feel like mission accomplished. Weed is taken so lightly by youth. But if even ten percent of the population have a predispositon to anxiety disorders or other prerequitises (is that not the figure?) then figure that potentially hundreds of thousands of youth could wind up like us from taking a psychoacitive. The only question for me is how to make it believable to youth. I remember so well how hard I laughed in heath class (high school) when the then archaic message was given to me, In fact I think we smoked a joint after the class and laughed. I am not laughing any more. Those archaic dinasours were right. and I have spending my life eating crow. Sorry for the spelling.
jft


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Actually alot of times they aren't right. People who have drug induced disorders are going to look at drugs as the cause of all their problems and demonize them to a point where it becomes unrealistic. Pot can be bad and can cause problems. It hurt me somewhat even if it wasn't the sole cause of my DP. However, for every one of us that gets a disorder there are many more who smoke, have a good time, and don't develop an inkling of a problem. This is not an epidemic, we are not the rule, we are the exception to it.

Education is good. We should make it publicly known that there are plenty of risks when experimenting with any psychoactive substance. You are putting your mental health at risk when you try pot or any other drug. However, we shouldn't make simply statements, or imply simple statements, such as "Pot will make you crazy" "LSD will make you jump off a roof and kill yourself" etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Scattered said:


> Actually alot of times they aren't right. People who have drug induced disorders are going to look at drugs as the cause of all their problems and demonize them to a point where it becomes unrealistic. Pot can be bad and can cause problems. It hurt me somewhat even if it wasn't the sole cause of my DP. However, for every one of us that gets a disorder there are many more who smoke, have a good time, and don't develop an inkling of a problem. This is not an epidemic, we are not the rule, we are the exception to it.
> 
> Education is good. We should make it publicly known that there are plenty of risks when experimenting with any psychoactive substance. You are putting your mental health at risk when you try pot or any other drug. However, we shouldn't make simply statements, or imply simple statements, such as "Pot will make you crazy" "LSD will make you jump off a roof and kill yourself" etc etc.


Exactly.

Also, no one I know smokes pot "accidently". You do drugs, you take responsibility. It is common knowledge that drugs "alter" consciousness, don't come crying afterwards or blame everything on disinformation or lack of information.

edit:
I don't want to condemn anyone, especially not since I smoke pot myself and I've eaten psylocybin mushrooms on a few occasion. But it is my opinion that DP/DR gets triggered one way or another if there is predisposition.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Scattered is right in saying that some people don't experience any negative effects from illegal drugs, although I wouldn't go as far as saying they are in a big majority. I think you'd be suprised at how many people go tits up after taking illegal drugs. But yes - it seems it's all got to do with your predisposition to neurotic complaints and, perhaps, how much you take. I think most people have a certain tolerance to drugs, or rather a threshold which they musn't step beyond, or there are certain drugs which just don't agree with them. I took weed and 'e' loads of times before I got DR/DP, without any problems. In my case, I think, I just over-did it. Took one took many pills, one too many puffs of skunk.

But weed isn't as safe as people think. I know I'll never touch that stinking s**t ever again, and that's coming from someone who wouldn't rule out ever taking any other illegal drug again, because I probably will. As long as I don't take huge amounts, it seems, I'm OK, except for weed. Neeeeeeeeeeever again.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

As I have said on this forum in the past, I am pro education about marijuana and it's potential ill-effects. I strongly believe people deserve to know what can happen to them when they experiment will street drugs and marijuana in particular. I, and many others I have spoken to about it, never knew that you do not have to smoke marijuana hundreds of times before damage is done. Hardly anyone knows that you can smoke marijuana once and become full blown psychotic. I know of a case of this. I do not want to lie to people and make it seem that marijauna is more dangerous than it actually is. For some, marijuana is the answer to their medical probs, not the cause. I know we need to be predisposed. And I know that many people have absolutely no negative effects from smoking pot. I only want people to know the truth. I want them to be aware. I deserved to know and so do they. I strongly feel it's something I need to advocate.


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Pot is a more likely cause, but psychosis and depression are both noted on the long list of horrors that can come about as a result of taking Accutane. I took Accutane twice. I wish I never would because I often wonder if it could have been a factor in this.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

So sorry about the remark made on the 'going schizophrenic' thread about seeing them on busses.I wasnt thinking,and I actually wouldnt know what a schizophrenic would look or behave like if I saw one.My point is that relative to other peoples afflictions,we with dp/dr have a lot more clarity than we admit to,and need to be reminded of this.Maybee the people on busses Ive seen are the long term drug and alcohol abusers whu refuse to quit,or the amoral members of the corporate industries or maybee ordinary people having an uncharacteristically bad day.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the main reason people get a whole vareity of problems from weed these days is because the maruwnna of today is fucking potent as fuck and a looottt stronger than the older strains, and also some people don't educate themselves about potentional risks. I think also when smoking weed these days its more seen like drinking, where you do as much as you can until you get Wasteddddd, or at least in my experience, People don't just smoke one spliff or a few they do about 5 hits on bongs or do buckets, and THEN have more spliffs, so I think its little wonder that people 'lose' their mind or lose their grips on reality and concept of space/time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

This is what I don't understand about my situation. I started smokin weed at about 15, mostly regs or dirt weed, but weed never the less. Than as I got a little older, I continued to smoke but did it more frequently and made sure I always smoked very high potent marijuana. Matter of fact I believe I got so high a few times that I hallucinated ( could have been laced?). Why is it that when I first started smoking like many of you, the DR & strangeness/visual disturbances didn't start. Why was it 3 years later all of it started? I believe weed was my trigger, but why did it trigger this so late after starting?

I can only imagine how messed up I would be If i had taken stronger hallucinagenics.

I'd probably be dead or insane right now


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

SB, you are not alone. Like you, some people must smoke mj hundreds of times before having probs like DR/DP. Why then do some of us smoke it a few times and have such serious probs? Good question! All I can say is that because of our individual differences (ie. gene variances) that each person will experience an unique reaction not only to mj but to basically anything. Don't bang your head against the wall trying to figure this one out- you won't be able to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

uni is that a BONG in your picture/avatar????????!?!?

lol
j/k


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

SB, I too did not "come on" to dr until about three years of weed use. I do remember however that my obsessional thinking increased the longer I smoked. By that third year, every time I smoked I became introverted, hypervigalent, almost paranoid of what others were thinking of me. The weed really exacerbated this. It was at this time that onset occured, one night, and came on like a freightrain. Being that there seems to be a relationship between anxiety, hypervigalence, obsessional thinking etc. and dr/dp, it maybe makes sense that onset was delayed. I jsut had a kick ass good time to start with without any rumination, it just progressively got worse.
jft


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

jft, i can relate to that somewhat, my obsessive thinking increased immensly right before the panic attacks and the other issues.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

"I think the best way to help yourself is to put your thoughts on paper, as abstract as they may be, and give them to a professional to evaluate and to fix whatever the problems may be."

Just like getting a mechanic to fix my car right?

Brilliant!


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

Poonanny, I do agree with you that drugs are not the root CAUSE, that the perennial fantasy "that weed HAD to be laced with something" conveniently overlooks what is actually going on in a person's psychological life.

I myself experienced the typical full blown panic-DP/DR-anxiety cycle and continued to smoke weed right through it, repeatedly inducing it all the while. I was pretty dumb and asking for pain. Symptoms eventually went away all the while I was mainting a daily pot smoking habit, drinking and having an occasional psychedelic trip. This continued for 10 years. I was eventually hospitalized for major depression and finally was able to quit a year and a half ago.

I quit because I was exhausted from being an addict and felt completely stuck emotionally and psychologically.

I agree its very easy and convenient to put the blame solely on our drug use. But our predisposition to anxiety disorder was always there in the first place, and we can't be sure that "God if only I hadn't smoke that joint, my life wouldn't have been ruined," really holds logically. Perhaps our "problem" is the best thing that could have happened to us, precisely because it forces us to face ourselves head on. Without the trigger we could have blissfully pursued in ignorance of our inherent psychological "defect" and made bad life choice after bad life choice until finally we got it hammered into us by life itself that something is not quite right. Take the opportunity now that your manifested problem is offering you. How many people do you think cruise through life with a psychological problem that never have the opportunity to face it down and CHANGE THEIR LIVES? Far too many to count.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

My educational t-shirt I made. Something I've been wanting to do for a long time. Felt so good to do it. The front says "You should know..." The back is shown in the pic below.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Small derail: What's with the * after silly and flower here?

As many people have said, I don't think weed makes you crazy. It just opens the door to another part of your mind.

It's cool that you want to let people know about the risks, but I don't know how well it's gonna work. I hear just about everything about the risks *except* that it can drive you insane, and if I heard that as a kid I wouldn't have believed it. I think it's something that's still just evil or something that will make your grades drop, they ignore the fact that it does alter your mind. In fact, many of the people who talk about pot in a good way don't really talk about the fact that it makes your mind change in any meaningful way, just that everything is super funny or something like that. No offense, but that shirt comes off too much like all the other anti-pot ads out there.

Also, people need to lay off the "my weed was laced!" thing. My mind was almost broken from one bowl of shake, but a few days later I had a great trip out of the same bag, I was even fearing an attack going into it. It's you, not the weed. If you can't handle yourself under weed and it makes you unhappy, then please stop. All I'm saying here is it looks like you need a new angle to the things you're trying to educate people about.

bright23 was absolutely correct in his last post, right on man. I didn't know Accutane could do that much to a person, though, and I've been taking it a long time. Weird. But don't automatically rule out the possibility of smoking again and finding balance in it. It's a risk, but if you think you can handle it it's a great start to getting over dp/dr.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Pax. I hear ya, but at the same time her t shirt contains a very relavant truth, one that may make kids laugh and the majority of folks who are not affected by weed scoff. I know I too would have scoffed at it in health class as a high schooler. Even if she expanded the shirt to say "mj may possibly trigger an already existing condition to be expanded to a serious mental illness" she would still be scoffed at.

Fact remains that many of us here ARE here because of weed or other illegal drugs. Yes we may have had predispositions, but without the weed variable introduced we may have too just lived our lives with those predispositons and may or may not have worked on them, depending on how dysfuntional we were because of them. I have three siblings, all are very presdipositional. I am the only one who did dope. I have dp/dr. They do not. That is my own little scientific test.

I know all of this was brought out in another thread, and I know it is an emotional subject, but I still (while respecting what you all say) back education that weed and other psycoactive drugs may nail a small percentage of our population to a point where their lives could very well be negatively impacted to the point of disability. Whether weed is to blame or not, the fact reamains that one increases chances of gaining dp/dr if introducing this variable. Even if Unigirl has a funky shirt, it still speaks truth. My father always told me to not play Russian roulette. I think this is analagous here. But I still respect others choices, I am only trying to back an effort here to educate a small fraction of potential users and thus possibly dp/dr'rs from living their lives with diminshed choices after onset of this "serious mental illness". And it is.

With all respect,
jft


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

I hope I didn't phrase my last post wrong. I'm here myself because of weed, I know how serious it is. The message that it can make mental problems worse will get through to people who know they already have a problem, the rest won't see the risk I think. And I don't think it's worth it to tell people who are okay before doing drugs not to start for fear of developing something like dp/dr, even though it's possible it will happen. Just as long as they know it could, they don't need an overwhelming amount of negative information about it shoved at them.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

all comments on the shirt are appreciated. i put the pic up knowing i would get both supportive comments and comments criticizing me. keep 'em coming. i will say again, for the ---- th time... if i can prevent one person from becoming ill, i will be that much happier. peace. oh and pax, i'd hoped you would have recognized that this shirt is not anti-pot but rather pro-education which is in agreement with my personal stance on the issue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

so, I posted on here first back in september, after my first and only experience smoking marijuana.

I'm not sure if I have DR, but it sounds like it, and I can pretty definitely say that I don't have DP.

Before I did it, I have to say that I didn't give much thought to serious negative effects of marijuana after one use. I went into it very much thinking of it as an experiment, because in my life I wanted to have knowledge of a wide array of different experiences (and i never intended to try any "harder" drugs). And also, i guess i was a little dissatisfied or lonely.

All right, so a little backstory I guess. You can decide how much of it is relevent, I'm really not sure. I'm an Eagle Scout, and was usually a good kid, though I did drink a little bit in high school and get a thrill from some petty vandalism. I hadn't ever been away from home more than three consecutive weeks. I had become much more agnostic in the previous year, thinking about the beginning of the universe and how are we here and what is real and all that stuff. This isn't to brag, but I consider myself very smart and analytical. I never had any persistent anxiety issues, though I was about to leave home and go to college, being separated from my best friend. I'm 18 years old. I was taking Minocycline at the time for my acne and hadn't had any side effects.

About the actual night. I went to my other friend's apartment here at college, as he regularly smoked/smokes weed and I was interested in trying it. His apartment was a shithole, and there were two guys I'd never met before. Anyway, I was thinking to myself "man, this is so crazy, i'm about to smoke marijuana!" Maybe a minute before I actually lit up, I started feeling a little lightheaded (as far as I can conjecture, it was from the idea that I was about to do something so wild and rebellious and illegal). Allright, well I took maybe 3-5 good hits from the pipe, and my friend said that he was about to leave and play poker, and basically that I could come with him or I had to leave his apartment. I didn't want to be around a bunch of people I hadn't ever met, so I decided to walk back to my dorm. I had just moved into my dorm (classes hadn't even begun yet), and I was new to the city. I went back to my room and my roomate was there, who I'd just met two days previously. I still didn't want to be around people, so I started walking around the campus for a few hours. By this time, I was feeling VERY paranoid (a common symptom of marijana, as i understand it), my sinuses and eyes felt hot, things seemed very unreal, I felt like i had cotton in my ears, and I was a little mad at my friend for what seemed felt like "abandoning" me. The next morning, I woke up feeling like shit and the room was spinning. I called my friend and had lunch with him and talked to him about what I was feeling. The first thing I thought was that it was bad weed, or laced with something (but he didn't have any negative effects). He said it was all in my head, and the mind is a powerful thing, and I was doing this to myself, and it would go away. Researching marijuana experiences after this, I found that a "weed hangover" can happen and goes away after a few days. I went on with my life, but did a lot of research, and eventually found this forum.

The thing is, all my mental faculties seem to be in place, such that my grades are excellent, I can do work, I can talk to people fine (but i have to focus on it), I can drive, and my equilibrium is fine. Still, I feel like there's a cloud in my head, and objects don't seem entirely real or as far away as they are, like in a dream, and I have some difficulty focusing or concentrating. Also, I have a pretty mild but rather constant headache. Though not drinking enough water could be a factor. And all the time, I'm thinking about my mental state of consciousness. Once or twice now, when I'm thinking about it the most, I've felt like I was going to flip out and run screaming into the hall. Oh yeah, and most of the time, I feel like I want to go to bed.

So here's what I believe:

1) The pot didn't cause "brain damage," it probably didn't really do anything, the thought or experience of it just triggered something that I was prone to.
2) Marijuana was something very different for me, something I could hardly envision myself doing, and something that my sensibilities told me I shouldn't do. But it seemed harmless.
3) Perhaps the very bad, scared feeling I got from the night alone in a new city made things a lot worse.
4) I don't think I previously had diagnosable or serious anxiety, but now I'm convinced I have anxiety about having anxiety.
5) I am a bit stressed from school, and I don't usually sleep much or very well, and this is making things worse.
6) I am going to chill out and enjoy my friends over Thanksgiving, take it easy, and if nothing gets any better, then: I will talk to my parents about having "anxiety" (probably not telling them about the weed), and go see a counselor/therapist at the University Health Services after the break.
7) Coming to this site and reading the horror stories probably isn't helping a damn thing, and it's reinforcing the idea that I have a pyscho condition and my symptoms are very real. This is a personal issue.

Also, I think a marijuana thread should be a sticky topic.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

Your reaction to your first pot experience seems to me pretty understandable in light of the situation laid out. New town, new school, anticipation of doing an illicit substance, abandonment by your "friend" that got you high, and wandering around alone all night because you don't feel comfortable in your own dorm.

Pot is a powerful psychoactive drug, and its never good to be alone during these experiences.

I would say, try to focus on school and adjustment to a new kind of life. Everything appears different doesn't it? That's not the pot doing that. That's you moving into a new life, a new future. Many people experience what you are going through.

And staying on this website for too long out of the day might be inadvisable at this time. You reaction given all circumstances is completely normal. And pot does have a way of changing things. You think a little bit differently about things after experiencing it. That's just the way it is.

And brain damage from four puffs on a joint, you already know that's impossible. That's anxiety.

I think seeing a counsellor is a great idea. I wouldn't unnecessarily worry your parents unless you feel you really need to.

And try an experiment. Drink 3 - 5 tall glasses of water a day for three weeks. I'm sure you'll be feeling a lot better physically, and likely headaches gone.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

also, not everyone got dp from marijuana. there are many illnesses of which DP is a symptom.

i smoke pot but i get DP because i have TLE.
whooa too many capital letters, that looks crazy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Ya, I Had The Exact Same Thing. Except I Didnt Have The Crying, I Just Have A Very Short Temper Now. Like, Im Just Constantly An Asshole... With Out Even Realizing.

But Ya, It Happend To Me... And Now I'm A Month Deep In Sobering Up And I Still Have DR And Slight DP.

At First I Thought My Weed Was Laced; With The Feeling I Had Me And My Friends Thought My J May Have Been Laced With PCP. But, Then I Was Telling Someone About How I Was Feeling And I Just Figured I Was Depressed Or Just Over Tired And Then They Told Me What It Was And That She Had A Friend Who Had It. I Got His Screenname And He Told Me All About It.

But Ya, Irony Is A Bitch... Spent A Few Years Just Looking To Get High And Now All I Am Is High And I Spend Everyday Wishing For Reality.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

naturally anxious teen hears that smoking pot as little as once can induce/trigger/you fill in the blank a serious, chronic mental illness. teen decides not to try pot for fear of developing a mental illness. interesting that this teen's predisposition to mental illness stears them away from a possible trigger. unfortunately there are other triggers out there but at least this teen has avoided one.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

poonanny said:


> has your DP gotten slightly more bearable over the years university girl? it would be awesome if you could become the spokesperson for the cured drug induced DP-ers.


oh, how i wish poonanny. more bearable, hmmmmm.... i will answer yes to that. i am no longer scared of my symptoms. i know i do not have a brain tumor and i am not going crazy. what i am scared of is living the rest of my life this way. i haven't been depressed for a while. i have learned from a dear friend to look at things in a different light and that has helped heaps. you know who you are. i am forever thankful.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Eff I blame marijuana, and my poor choices.

I believe that kids should know the hard truth about the drug even thuough they may do it all their life and never get this. I know for a kid like me if i would have known I would have never done it at all. I always would worry about this kind of feeling prior or something closely related.

Telling a kid and stopping them is what we should do, I'm sure there are some pro marajuana people but I just think taking a risk just to get a stupid high is not worth the hell most of us go through on this forum. Scare the kids, make the kids scared of it ha i dont care what, just make sure they dont do it like I did.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's what Charles Linden has to say specifically about marijuana use and anxiety: http://www.panic-anxiety.com/cannabis-p ... ijuana.htm

Still seems to me that pinpointing one little part of the brain isn't gonna solve the problem, but I guess it's comforting. As soon as I get back to school I'm gonna go to the psychiatrist and see if I can start some anxiety therapy.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

poonanny said:


> And what would that do, destroy all hope in a kid who has this from accidentally smoking a Joint? i had DP/DR for a year and a half and got over it and would have earlier had i not heard stories like yours. I appreciate your desire for awareness, but dont make an extreme case like yours become a 'what if' to teens who are vulnerable to them. Just keep that in mind that young minds are pretty impressionable, and instilling fear in them is not something you should do, especially telling them that they could develop a rare disorder that has no cure.
> 
> sorry for the run-on sentences, im just sensitive to this.


Well what Linden said is true I think. I think that any medication people take is just a cover up, there are no pills out there that make anxiety go away, it just covers it up. I understand some people have to take medication in order to survive, and there is nothing wrong with that, but when people say "I'm cured of my mental disorder! All I do is that this pill and I'm over the problem."

I say to those people that I'm happy they are feeling better but they are not cured.

Kinda like herion addicts that stop doing herion becuase they are on methadone now.

OH I'm totally sober, now all I have to do is take my methadone and I'm good to go. :roll:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I've never viewed medication as a bandaid, but rather as a tool to help people get closer to what they would like to achieve.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm gonna agree,

Drugs are to aid the process. I have had anxiety at a very young age, I have had my share of fear. I have had anxiety over stupid things and relivent things. How many 12 year olds worry themselves sick over mad cow disease? That was something stupid I worried about and would not eat meat. One night all of a sudden I had a horrible panic attack. I was pacing up and down the halls I had no idea what was going on. Terror struck me, it paralized my thoughts. I vowed never to eat meat and even while not eating meat this idea of Anxiety still did not go away. Just from something small anxiety has a mind of its own. It creates and sets an atmosphere that sometimes can be blown out of our control.

So anyway a few months later I went on zoloft. Holy Wow. Zoloft helped me out SOOOOOO much. It made me have no anxiety. I was a normal kid. I eventually got up the balls to eat meat again and I was on the road to being a normal kid. For the first time in my life I have never felt this anxiety free, this normal. I could do things I could never have done. ZOLOFT CURED ME!! THen I had to try pot and it effed me up. I got better the first time and later went off zoloft feelign great. Then a few months ago stupid me tried pot and I am now in this situation.

My point is People can say that meds cover stuff up maybe for this disease but I would not say it covered shit up for me. Zoloft allowed me to get over this, allowed me to come up with conclusions and regain a proper state of fearless mind. I dont think drugs are as bad as people make htem out to be.


----------

